# Canned Snails



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey guys n Gals earlier on today i fed my piranha 2 snails out of this can and he ate the first one and left the second one alone. Then my Pleco sucked all the blackness off of the other one...

Is it alright to feed them snails as in health wise???


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what are the other ingredients? Salt? Perservatives?

If so then it's probably not good for them.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

nope no salt or nothing just straight up out of the water into the Can snails...
i checked the side to double check and its 100% Pure snail


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

should be fine then


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright thanks for the input


----------

